# Surf is about to go off I think



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

If there was any way I could be there on Thursday, I would go. Might be a touch early, but you might catch the first wide open day of the year!

Someone please go, and report back.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> If there was any way I could be there on Thursday, I would go. Might be a touch early, but you might catch the first wide open day of the year!
> 
> Someone please go, and report back.


I'll let you know, I'll be throwing 51mr.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Sisco Kid said:


> I'll let you know, I'll be throwing 51mr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Old skool, I like it. Nothing like trying to grab a fiesty surf trout with nine VMC cone cut points trying to bleed you dry. Especially before the sun comes up. Or getting them wadded up in a wading net and being out of the action while a big school cruises by.

I love the surf!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> Old skool, I like it. Nothing like trying to grab a fiesty surf trout with nine VMC cone cut points trying to bleed you dry. Especially before the sun comes up. Or getting them wadded up in a wading net and being out of the action while a big school cruises by.
> 
> I love the surf!


Lol, I take the middle hook off, year or so I got one in the chest with a spunky little trout. Lesson learned.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Tuesday's forecast(the 24th) is looking pretty good. Maybe a chance to chunk out the Texas Chicken for a bit(e).


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Sisco Kid said:


> Lol, I take the middle hook off, year or so I got one in the chest with a spunky little trout. Lesson learned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 I try to mash all my barbs down. I just keep pressure on my hookups. Easier on me... and the fish...


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Told you!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I was out on the west end my partner caught 4 pound snot shark, that's it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> Told you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They hooked up the skrimp yesterday morning, support your local hookers!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I am headed down on Friday. Kids, dogs, wife...the whole crew. I will be throwing Gulp, Power bait, Silver spoon and stuff! Not a selfish kind of guy so 3 keeper trout is my goal. Will let everybody know. Surfside, entrance #4 is our spot.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> I am headed down on Friday. Kids, dogs, wife...the whole crew. I will be throwing Gulp, Power bait, Silver spoon and stuff! Not a selfish kind of guy so 3 keeper trout is my goal. Will let everybody know. Surfside, entrance #4 is our spot.


I'm gonna keep ten. :cheers:


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Man I miss being able to keep 10.


----------

